# So while we all wait ....



## Titleistguy (Nov 15, 2019)

Just got my hands on the ACI 318-19 concrete code -- boy is it fancy with all of its colors.  Straight out of a Bob Ross painting.

All of those happy little requirements ...

Not that it makes the code any much easier to use or understand generally - it certainly is easier on the eye balls and in some cases the colors do help.  I did notice some summary type tables and information consolidation they did which again is useful.

So for Michigan -- 

Its 2020 (basically) and we're on IBC 2015 = 5 year lag

Earliest adoption of 2018 would be in 2020 and assume similar adoption schedule ...

Meaning earliest I'll see this utilized would be when MI adopts IBC 2021, which would be in 2025-2026 ...

I'm really looking forward to using this in approximately 7 years.  -_-  

The new shear requirements on the other hand .... ewwwwww.


----------



## kevo_55 (Nov 15, 2019)

If it means anything, I'm not going to buy it until it's actually in an IBC that adopts it.

It may be on the 3rd printing by then. Hopefully, they'll have all of the errors worked out.


----------



## Titleistguy (Nov 15, 2019)

I certainly wouldn't buy it either (until required) - I work across town from ACI HQ, and work closely with some of those folks and as such I've been able to snag a copy of the new one, but to your point, it'll likely be changed I'm sure quite a bit by then.


----------



## Stewie (Nov 15, 2019)

Curious about the new shear requirements...


----------



## Titleistguy (Nov 15, 2019)

Chp 22

View attachment CI4108Moehle.pdf


----------



## Titleistguy (Nov 15, 2019)

Sorry for the short answer lol I was trying to upload that between meetings.


----------



## Edub24 (Nov 15, 2019)

Titleistguy said:


> Just got my hands on the ACI 318-19 concrete code -- boy is it fancy with all of its colors.  Straight out of a Bob Ross painting.
> 
> All of those happy little requirements ...
> 
> ...


Wow that's pretty long. I thought California was bad. We won't need it until 2023. IBC 2021 will feed into the CBC 2022 which won't go into effect until Jan. 1st 2023.

Like you I plan to wait until the last second to buy it and hopefully it will be on the 2nd or 3rd printing and most of the errors incorporated.


----------



## Titleistguy (Nov 15, 2019)

I feel for our friends in the great state of Texas which last time I checked was still rollin with IBC 2003.


----------



## dauwerda (Nov 15, 2019)

Yeah, but most jurisdictions in Texas have adopted newer cycles.


----------



## Stewie (Nov 18, 2019)

Titleistguy said:


> Sorry for the short answer lol I was trying to upload that between meetings.


Thanks for sharing.


----------

